# Camping Games



## Willy (Jan 11, 2008)

We always get bored of doing the same things over, so I thought I would pick your brains on what your do for fun and what games you play while camping?

Games for 4 adults, as well as games with kids

Any ideas or thoughts would be great


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I personally only need games to keep kids close after it gets dark.

My kids favorite is to play "Jack is alive". We sit in a circle around the fire and put a stick in the fire until the tip glows orange. Then the person who pulls the stick out blows on the end of the stick and as long as it is still glowing orange he/she says "Jack is alive" and then passes it to the next person in the circle. We keep passing, and blowing until the orange goes out. The person that Jack "dies" would normally be out, but we just keep playing it over and over again because it is usually just the four of us.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Who am I*

You could try a game called who am i, but you need a few people/kids for it. We have done this before when their is enough people, its fun

The group forms a circle. One person is chosen to be the Guesser and they go into the middle of the circle. The "Guesser" is blindfolded or asked to keep their eyes closed.

The game begins with an adult spinning the Guesser around in a circle. The group is asked to spin around in a circle as well, but in the other direction. When the spinning stops, the Guesser points in the direction of one of the people in the circle and says the name of an animal. That person must make the noise that that animal makes. The guesser will then try to guess who the person is by the sounds they make.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Guessing an animal sound is perfect games for children to play. This one sounds like I could do it with the girls. We've done "I Spy". You tell them the color of what you picked. "I spy something green." Then they guess the object you're talking about.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

*Camping games*

scavenger hunts were always fun. 

When walking or driving we play category games where you each take turns picking a category. Then each person takes a turn trying to name something in that category starting with each letter of the alphabet.

Example: Someone picks "animal" for the category.
The first person has to name a animal starting with an A (alligator). The next person has to name a car starting with a B (Bird), etc. until you finish the alphabet.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Any games you can play while driving are good. Another use for our brains, and it takes the pressure off. We might be pressured about being lost or other things. It a relaxing way to spend your time together.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

For adults - that one is easy. My mother and I are obsessed with Scrabble and Yahtzee.

For kids - some of my grandchildren are kind of young so their attention span is short but we pretend we are on some big mission to find animals in the woods. As they move along, they say very scarily "lions and tigers and bears, oh my".


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Another car "game" I played with my nieces and now my little one, is find the alphabet. Obviously they need to be able to identify letters of the alphabet, but what you do is when you are near a town or an area that has lots of billboards you try to find the letters of the alphabet, in order, on the billboards or signs. For example you start with the letter A and try to be the first one to find the letter A on the billboards/signs, after the A is found you move onto B, then C, and so forth. My daughter is 5 and still a little young for it, because she usually wants to quit at about letter M, but it does help make some of the trip go faster.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

The alphabet game sounds similar to one we play. Your daughter can get to M. That's great for sure, and my daughter is in 2nd grade. She has spelling we do. This game would get their minds off the trip. I'll have to try this alphabet one. We wait at the Middle school all week. Thanks.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Marbles is a great game to play while your camping. All you need are some marbles. While you are at camp you can take a stick and draw a circle. Each player puts the same amount of marbles into the circle and then the players take turns shooting a marble into the circle with the idea that you want to hit another marble out of the circle. If the player gets a marble or two out of the circle the marble is theirs. The player with the most marbles at the end of the game wins.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Marbles looks like fun! I hadn't thought of doing that while camping. The only game we play with marbles is one from Korea. It's a little jumping game with small marbles. It has two rows of little cups to put them in. The one with the least amount wins.


----------



## bigbo4988 (Jan 12, 2008)

You can make a cheap memory or go fish game for the youngins too. Home Depot carries Disney paint and the paint "chips" they have are in the shape of Mickey. Grab a couple of each of all the colors and you have free cards


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

The memory game is one I do play with my girls all the time. Painting them is something I hadn't thought about doing. I think I'll give that a try, and it does sound easy to do. I tend to shy away from the harder games. If it's simple I LOVE IT.


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

We play the bean bag toss game which seems to have become popular at campgrounds. 

Has anyone played that ladder golf game? I saw someone playing it last year, finally figured out what it was. I saw them throwing rope looking things at a pvc stand, anyway hard to explain, but had no clue what it was. finally saw it at a store and went :smack-head: ok, now I know. Looked like fun though.


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

So you know I am not crazy, here is a pic of it, see what I mean??


----------



## mhowell (Mar 17, 2008)

*more game ideas*

I know I'm late posting to this thread, but I thought I'd add a few more ideas for anyone still searching...

Skipbo 
Uno
Monopoly
Clue
Yahtzee


20 Questions (electronic version in Wal-mart, about $9...lots of fun!)

KOA has campfire stories you can print or download at KOA Camping Stories

That's all I can think of at the moment, but I'll keep thinking and post anything new.

Also...someone mentioned Geocaching on another thread, I've never done it, but we're gonna try it. Find out more at Geocaching - The Official Global GPS Cache Hunt Site


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

cricket said:


> So you know I am not crazy, here is a pic of it, see what I mean??


I've played that plenty of times, its fun for all ages. Another great game is Washers. I've seen a few different styles but its fun for all ages also.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

mhowell said:


> 20 Questions (electronic version in Wal-mart, about $9...lots of fun!)



This is a fun game, friend of mine had one a while ago. I dont know how its smarter than me :smack-head:


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

cricket said:


> We play the bean bag toss game which seems to have become popular at campgrounds.
> 
> Has anyone played that ladder golf game? I saw someone playing it last year, finally figured out what it was. I saw them throwing rope looking things at a pvc stand, anyway hard to explain, but had no clue what it was. finally saw it at a store and went :smack-head: ok, now I know. Looked like fun though.


 
Where do you buy this bean bag toss at ? I have looked for it and can't seem to find it ? 

While traveling we play a game called 20 questions, you can buy it at Targets ( if you have one in your area ), my kids are grown and this even keeps their attention, it is so much fun, we played it for hours while traveling to Florida.


----------



## mhowell (Mar 17, 2008)

*ladder golf/bean bag toss*



terri01p said:


> Where do you buy this bean bag toss at ? I have looked for it and can't seem to find it?


 
Ladder Golf - The ultimate yard game is in stock and ready to ship!


I'm not sure I'd pay what they're asking, I think I will just pick up or make a few bean bags and use small cans or baskets for the target...at least for now. Maybe I'll spring for the fancy version at Christmas.:shrug:


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

I wouldn't pay the price for the ladder golf game either. I believe Walmart carries it but don't know the price.

The first ones I seen where just some 1" pvc tubing assembled and golf balls tied together. I'm sure who ever made the sets didn't have more than $10 into them.


----------



## mhowell (Mar 17, 2008)

*LassoGolf*

I was browsing the outdoors dept at Sears Essentials yesterday and saw the same game with a different name...I believe it was called LassoGolf, and I want to say it was around $25. A bit easier to swallow if you're not up to building your own.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, lassogolf, thats what I have seen it called to. Never played it, but have seen some playing it at the campground. Looked kind of fun to me.



mhowell said:


> I was browsing the outdoors dept at Sears Essentials yesterday and saw the same game with a different name...I believe it was called LassoGolf, and I want to say it was around $25. A bit easier to swallow if you're not up to building your own.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Bought it*

Well, I been wanting to get the lasso golf game, but didnt want to spend $30 for it.

I was at walmart saturday and they had one called Ladder Golf, same thing, different name and it was $20. Never played it though, cause of rain. Did get it put together though. I have never seen the lasso golf game close up, so cant compare the two, but the one I bought seemed a little flimsy and the pvc connections come apart pretty easy. Will have to see how that goes.

Our neighbors at the campsite were playing the bean bag toss game all weekend. I think I am going to build me some boxes for that, and the wife is crafty and is going to make the bean bags for us. Thinking about making some lighter bean bags for the smaller kids to play too.


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

That bean bag toss game looks like so much fun, I looked for it over the weekend but couldn't find but the indoor version of it and it was 25.00 :shocked: goodness. It does look like it would be easy to make if your crafty enough.


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

terri01p said:


> That bean bag toss game looks like so much fun, I looked for it over the weekend but couldn't find but the indoor version of it and it was 25.00 :shocked: goodness. It does look like it would be easy to make if your crafty enough.


I think what your referring to is actually called Cornhole (strange, I know)

Rules are here Official Rules for Corn Toss, Cornhole, Bean Bag and Bean Toss

Here is some links with info on building your own, should be pretty easy

How To Build Your Own Cornhole Game Platforms - Jim and Lynnette's Fun Times Guide

Making A Bean Bag Toss Game - Free Bean Bag Toss Game Plan

DIY Bean Bag Games | Ask Metafilter



> What is Cornhole?
> 
> 
> It has been called many things, Corn Toss, Bean Bag, Bean Toss, Soft Horseshoes, Indiana Horseshoes, but to many of us born and raised in Kentucky and the southern part of Ohio, the game is passionately referred to as Cornhole.
> ...


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info harold! I am going to build me one of these bean bag games


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh goodness another project, my dh is going to kill me. :smack-head:


----------



## theking (Mar 10, 2010)

*Gald to see the word is spreading*

I know this is an old thread, but I know my family is addicted to cornhole. I would definitely vote for a good round of http://www.King-O-Cornhole.combean bag tossing when camping or just hanging out in the back yard!


----------



## racegrrl7665 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Worth bumping this thread*

This thread is really worth bumping, lots of good ideas! Cornhole would be a really fun game to take if you were RV camping especially - you wouldn't want to haul it if you were backpacking!

Another fun game would be Jenga - small and easy to carry with you. You'd have to have enough light to play it at night, and a flat surface, but it would be SO fun!





___________________________________________________
The LED flashlight - the ultimate camping accessory!


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

There's a game called Lego Creationary that is great for all ages that we play all the time. It's like pictionary but instead of drawing something you have to build it.


----------



## steveormston (May 16, 2010)

Quiddler, it is a card game. Where you have to make words, good for older kids that can spell on their own and great for adults. If it was not for quiddler i dont know what the wife and i would do.


----------



## jeffmue (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a new one for me steve and since it's a spelling game it will be a hit for us! Thanks


----------



## csinns (Mar 1, 2010)

I built my Hillbilly Golf game for less than $10 ,, its also called Lasso Golf, Norwegian Horseshoes, Testicle Toss and other names but the game is the same. just takes a dozen golf balls and some rope and then either a PVC pipe frame or wood as I used 
I bought some used yellow golf balls at Walmart to make the sets , 6 yellow and 6 white
its lots of fun 

Washers is fun,,,and all you need is a hole in the ground to play it!

if the campground has a decent smooth grassed surface the game of Boules is great too!


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

We like the bean toss game and the lasso golf game. It's amazing how many people show up and want to play when you set up the games!!!


----------



## cody beach (Sep 16, 2010)

lolzzz
like these games,these are interesting


----------

